

Ask HN: How to find good business co-founders? - dramort

I asked a question yesterday on HN titled: [&quot;Ask HN: My co-founders are trying to get rid of me. What should I do?&quot;](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9803111) and I took some great advice from HN community and based on those I have decided to part ways with my co-founders.<p>I&#x27;m a technical person and I definitely need a some help in the business side of things. I don&#x27;t know wether I should hire a business guy or find a business focused co-founder.
A business co-founder would definitely be much more dedicated than an employee who gets paid and has a very small amount of equity
======
TooFreshForTech
Go to conferences where you can meet like-minded individuals, with skills to
compliment your weaknesses. Being able to get along and trust each others'
opinions are the most important criteria IMO (aside from being technically
competent).

------
MichaelCrawford
Ask them what double entry accounting is.

Ask them how they would move your product.

What would they do about an underperforming employee?

Ask them to name a few of their favorite books. There are many good business
books but not everyone reads them.

